# Goodnight, my perfect little 'imperfect' Echo



## Nicquita

This is probably going to seem really odd to anybody that reads it, but I'm having a very difficult time with this particular loss, and I'm hoping that this will maybe at least give me something to look back at in future, and a little closure, too. What better place than the internet to immortalise something that we love?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Echo was my first ever reptile. I saved up to get her, and I spent over a year reading up before I took the plunge and was finally allowed to have a gecko. I was besotted by bold stripes. So, I got a beautiful little bold stripe gecko for my birthday. Except, she clearly wasn't from the best of breeders, which I hadn't known at the time. Echo was 6 months old and weighed 11 grams. She had a pretty big head, but she was so beautiful. She also shed more often than a normal gecko should. The vet said that this was fine, and was a result of incubation problems and she may have problems later.










Almost every fortnight for the past five and a half years, I've spent a good few hours in a bathroom making sure all of her shed was removed. I'm actually kind of proud of the fact that with her problems, she only ever lost the very tips of her toes. She also had little nicks under her eyelids that caught her shed, and I worried a lot of the time that the shed caps would cause her to end up blind. I spent so much time with her and a tub of Q-tips, this never actually happened. She did however have very poor depth perception. My poor little Eckety could only ever eat mealworms, as they stayed in a bowl. She couldn't hunt if her life depended on it. So I made sure that her life didn't depend on that.










Despite her very poor start in life, and the fact that she was always going to be that little bit smaller than all of the other geckos, I think I convinced myself that my little girl was immortal. Ever since she first started gaining weight, and became more alert, and developed her character. She survived being horrifically underweight, stunted, partially blind, and more than a little daft. She'd obviously survive anything. She can't, quite obviously, or else I wouldn't be writing this. But that's how I want to remember her. My perfect little girl, who introduced me to the world of reptiles, and taught me that with perseverance and care, a lot is possible.










I've always been told that reptiles don't have emotions and don't create emotional bonds. I understand that, and do believe it. But Echo also taught me that even if reptiles don't necessarily like us in the ways that we love them, they can depend on us, and trust us. I've had a few geckos now, but none with the bond that I had with Echo. When I first got her, she was terrified of me. I'll never forget the cute little 'barks' the first few times I got her out of her tank to get rid of her shed, or how angry she got at a pair of tweezers. But after a few months, when I opened the vivarium, Echo would come to the door and wait to be taken to the bath. She'd sit there and let me yank her in all directions to get her shed off. She never raised her tail, never barked, never snapped at me, and was never weary of being picked up. She proved to me that even if she didn't have emotions in the same way that I did, she knew that I was helping her. 










It seems sad, because as I've been told, she was 'only a lizard'. But I imagine that my little lizard has had more of an impact on my life than most of the people I've ever met. And I doubt that anybody will read this, but that's okay. I wrote this mainly so that I have something to look at, so that I never forget the things that this particular little lizard taught me. It was her problems that made her unique, and I doubt I'll ever have another pet like her. She got very sick towards the end, but I want to remember her this way. As the happy, healthy little Leo that she spent most of her life being. I made a very bad choice with the breeder, and maybe if I'd gotten a gecko elsewhere, I wouldn't have to go through this for another few years. But she was my Echo, and I wouldn't change her for the world. Her flaws made her perfect, and that's how I intend to remember her.

Goodnight Echo


----------



## Tanzer

This was lovely, really touching. Not many people would have cared for her like that and loved her like you clearly did. Sorry on your loss, she sounded like a tough little Leo x :grouphug:


----------



## Nicquita

Thank you. I didn't think it would but it's made me feel a little better that somebody has read it. Kind of like she's been acknowledged in some way. She was very tough, and always a little fighter. She was a wonderful little character


----------



## Tanzer

I am glad it made you feel better  I certainly have a little more appreciation for Leo's and hope others reading this will too x


----------



## weemanelite

A very touching story, so sorry for your loss. I admire your commitment and dedication for the animal that you very obviously loved. May your memories live on


----------



## Rosiemum

Beautifully written, and memories to treasure there. You obviously cared for her very well, and loved her a lot, and in doing so you gave her a life she otherwise wouldn't have had. My respect to you.


----------



## Nicquita

Rosiemum said:


> Beautifully written, and memories to treasure there. You obviously cared for her very well, and loved her a lot, and in doing so you gave her a life she otherwise wouldn't have had. My respect to you.





weemanelite said:


> A very touching story, so sorry for your loss. I admire your commitment and dedication for the animal that you very obviously loved. May your memories live on



Thank you for reading my post. I hadn't really expected anybody to, as it's a little longwinded. But even over the internet, kind words are far more helpful than I gave them credit for


----------



## PythonEyes

Very touching.

Sounds like you gave her the best life she could have. 

I can relate as my first and favourite BP has problems too.


----------



## noirist

I don;t know much about lizards/geckos (that's why I'm here) but this touched me. I know you are sad, but you can rest assured that you gave her a very safe and happy life.
-Sarah


----------



## Nicquita

PythonEyes said:


> Very touching.
> 
> Sounds like you gave her the best life she could have.
> 
> I can relate as my first and favourite BP has problems too.


Thank you ^_^ I like to think she was quite happy. She was always a chubby and outgoing little leo. I hope that your BP (sorry, I'm unsure, is that a python?) lives to a ripe old age regardless of it's problems





noirist said:


> I don;t know much about lizards/geckos (that's why I'm here) but this touched me. I know you are sad, but you can rest assured that you gave her a very safe and happy life.
> -Sarah


So you own any lizards, or are you in the researching stage? Throughout my life,my family has had all manner of animals (reptiles, birds, rodents, cats, dogs, poultry etc), and whatever you might have been told about them, reptiles really can have as much character as any other animal. I hope you have more luck with any future pets than I have had with mine, and welcome to the forums :welcome:


----------



## noirist

Nicquita said:


> So you own any lizards, or are you in the researching stage? Throughout my life,my family has had all manner of animals (reptiles, birds, rodents, cats, dogs, poultry etc), and whatever you might have been told about them, reptiles really can have as much character as any other animal. I hope you have more luck with any future pets than I have had with mine, and welcome to the forums :welcome:


No, I don't have any other pets apart from my Pug, Montolio. X) I would dearly love to have some stick insects, Axolotls, and by researching about these I have also become interested in more insects/amphibians/reptiles!

My partner and I live in a flat though with not much space, so I can only admire other people's collections until we are in the position of moving to a bigger place. :'( Well, I may be able to have some stick insects if I can find a suitable set-up with a stand... *going off on a tangent! sorry!*

Out of interest, what reptiles have you had that you've found to be the most docile?


----------



## Nicquita

It depends, I've had very mixed personalities in reptiles. 

Of two beardies, the male my mom has is a sweetheart. Comes running to his name, is fun to watch, and lose to be out of the viv. My sisters female, however, is the most evil reptile I've ever come across 

My two leos, Echo was friendly and extremely docile, my male, not so much. Evil evil little guy. Adorable, but hated people. Mostly people that weren't me, but he sometimes hated me too.

Of two cresties, both have been fine, though the one that I have now is a little bit flighty

All in all, it comes down to particular reps, to be honest. For example, I had a tokay that was an evil baby, but with enough effort, became as handleable and docile as the calmer crestie. It took effort (and gloves), but after a while, he was fine. But I'm willing to bet if he'd been a WC adult, it would have been entirely different.

The best advice I can give is to go with what you like, really. If you find a rep that you really like, I can guarantee that if you look hard enough, you'll find one somewhere with a temperament that you like, too (obviously in terms of handling, doesn't apply to things like small geckos with sensitive skin)

In terms of tank size and things though, I'd suggest a crestie. They're impossible to dislike, and will calm down if you're willing to put in the effort. They don't have as big a footprint as say, a leo, as their tanks are taller but also slimmer. Failing that, don't bother with stick insects, they're boring  Praying mantis are awesome though


----------



## noirist

Thanks for your insight! Crested Greckos look really cute! And I <3 stick insects.  I think they are interesting, even to just look at! ^__^


----------



## micky0

Im so very sorry for your loss. Not much makes me cry but reading this did. I too have a leo, who will act in a sulkly manner if he don`t get attention from me. He acts more like a cat than a lizard! I have a deformed tortoise so know how they touch your heart, when you have to do that little bit more. I however believe they can form bonds with us and each other. My tortoises are prof of this, I just wish they have with me what they have with each other ! Im just a food giver to them. Your leo was truely beautiful and what you did to improve her life was wonderful! I just wanted you to know how lucky I think she was to have you care for her the way you did.


----------



## Nicquita

micky0 said:


> Im so very sorry for your loss. Not much makes me cry but reading this did. I too have a leo, who will act in a sulkly manner if he don`t get attention from me. He acts more like a cat than a lizard! I have a deformed tortoise so know how they touch your heart, when you have to do that little bit more. I however believe they can form bonds with us and each other. My tortoises are prof of this, I just wish they have with me what they have with each other ! Im just a food giver to them. Your leo was truely beautiful and what you did to improve her life was wonderful! I just wanted you to know how lucky I think she was to have you care for her the way you did.


Thank you. That means a lot ^_^ I always considered myself to be the lucky one. Despite our issues, she was easily the best introduction to reptiles that I could possibly have had.

I know what you mean about leos. I've actually always told people that they're like mini scaily cats that you keep in a box  I know that's not true in the sense that they don't form actual bonds, but it's the mannerisms and things. They always reminded me of cats.


----------

